# door dash pro tip for mcdonalds and 1 other tip .



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

once your about 7 minutes away just click you have arrived the food will only take them minutes .
how mcdonalds works they only start making packing your food once you click you have arrived this is the only place that i know of that does this.
this is the reason mcdonalds sucks so bad to get your food wait and wait 10 minutes total bs . no more i have been doing this for about 3 weeks thought i share this 1 trick to speed it up . 
also food that needs to be ordered and paid for with the card . i am sure you all know just pull over click you have arrived to get the full order details and call them tell them any name you like except door dash . reason for not telling them dd is some owners got screwed over dd not picking up food .they will not take a dd order over the phone most of them . just arrive tell them that name use the red card to pay. saves a lot of time .


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

lol cant you use the mcd app if they dont get the food automatically


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Since the tablets were rolled out here in my market, I've never waited much more than a few minutes on an order at McDonald's. If I do have a short wait it's just them bagging up the garbage. They are so much more efficient with the tablets than without, it's amazing.
On your other tip, if it works for you, awesome. In the part of the country I live in they can't get an order right reading straight off my phone. I can't even imagine trying to give them the order over the phone. No habla lol


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Not that I would ever do Uber Eat's again, but does this apply to Mcdonald's from them too?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

TBH, I think McDonald’s is the most efficient of all the restaurants I go to. Plus, they always bag and seal their stuff. So, the onus is on them if they miss an item.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> TBH, I think McDonald's is the most efficient of all the restaurants I go to. Plus, they always bag and seal their stuff. So, the onus is on them if they miss an item.


Pretty much same here, but Panda is #1. McDs a close second.

That said, there are two McDs in my area that I refuse to pick up from.Both have horribly trained staff.

I stopped driving for UE after McDs stopped preparing food until the driver arrived. I did a few deliveries last week and it seems they're back to making it on demand. All four of the McDs orders I delivered were ready when I arrived.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

For me chipotle is my favorite where I live, food is always ready and sealed every time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rideshareapphero said:


> For me chipotle is my favorite where I live, food is always ready and sealed every time.


I have had the opposite with some Chipotles here. It all depends on the individual store and manager IMO. Although I haven't had luck at ANY Denny's on ANY platform. I never accept those now.

Every Doordash order I've been offered from McDonald's has been $2-4 ($5-6 before the recent change) so I never accept them.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Last time I did a McD's with DD they were red card orders anyway. I heard they changed to tablet orders in some areas. Not sure whether that's everywhere yet though.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> For me chipotle is my favorite where I live, food is always ready and sealed every time.


Defintely depends on the location. The ones that actually use the racks are great.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Last time I did a McD's with DD they were red card orders anyway. I heard they changed to tablet orders in some areas. Not sure whether that's everywhere yet though.


in my area I think it goes thru the McDonald's system as I never see they have a tablet but just shows up on thier order screen directly just like those that order off the McDonald's app although it has a different numbering system


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have had the opposite with some Chipotles here. It all depends on the individual store and manager IMO. Although I haven't had luck at ANY Denny's on ANY platform. I never accept those now.
> 
> Every Doordash order I've been offered from McDonald's has been $2-4 ($5-6 before the recent change) so I never accept them.


Bowl of eColi... I mean Chipotle is the WORST!!!! NEver ready when I get there and often times a wait. I have unassigned more than a few orders while sitting there waiting on them to make it. Bags are never sealed and often the label with the name has fallen off the bag. It's almost to the point where I am ready to decline them.


----------

